# Lagoon 4/4



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice fish on fly!  

I always cringe too on those fast initial runs where you can't really clear the line, you just gotta hope the line mess makes it through the guides, which is usually a break off. Glad you prevailed on this one. Good looking crab pattern too.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Nicely done, Aaron.  Glad you found an accomodating fellow fisherman to take your photo.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.seasucker.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=10&idproduct=127

and you will be able to take all the pictures you want of yourself


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Red on fly !

I got skunk on the red over there last time I visit


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Nice Red on fly !
> 
> I got skunk on the red over there last time I visit


Must have been the boat.......................













































I am sorry. I had too. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] Just poking fun cause I have nothin' better to do. No harm meant.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> > Nice Red on fly !
> >
> > I got skunk on the red over there last time I visit
> 
> ...



troublemaker!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the nice red!


----------

